# new strings



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Archers,
It is getting down to crunch time to get your equipment ready for the fall. If you need a new string or a tune before time runs out hit me up. Most times i have a 2-3 day turnaround for string and a tune or a day for a set of strings. 
Spend the next 2 months dialing in BH's and finding your critter on the hill and not worrying about your bow a week before the hunt.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

alpinebowman said:


> Archers,
> It is getting down to crunch time to get your equipment ready for the fall. If you need a new string or a tune before time runs out hit me up. Most times i have a 2-3 day turnaround for string and a tune or a day for a set of strings.
> Spend the next 2 months dialing in BH's and finding your critter on the hill and not worrying about your bow a week before the hunt.


I have a matthews LX and snapped my cable last night whats that run and how far out would it be?


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Great guy to work with fast turn around and did a great job my bow shoots awesome!! Oh I need to contact you alpine about a creak my bow made before new strings it went away for a little with the new string but it is back again any ideas?


----------



## deadibob (May 20, 2015)

Your limb pockets may need grease.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I second brendo. alpinebowman makes great custom strings and a good guy to work with. I'm 100% satisfied with the service he has provided me


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Brendo, you could try grease but they made need just a good cleaning. My Hoyt was doing the same thing so i tore it all down and used a Q tip and alcohol to clean the limbs and the pockets and it cleared the creak up. All the dirt and dust buildup was causing it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I have a matthews LX and snapped my cable last night whats that run and how far out would it be?


Jrdn, it would be $25 for your cable and I could build it Sunday.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Jrdn will be back in action once I get his new cable installed tonight. 
Thanks for the order.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

alpinebowman said:


> Jrdn will be back in action once I get his new cable installed tonight.
> Thanks for the order.


Couldn't be happier took all of ten minutes to put it on and I was out the door ready to go even needed a minor cam adjustment and was done without a question. Definitely will be going back.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I try not to keep my customers waiting too long unless they have a hunting story to tell;-). 
Be sure to let me know if you need any other tweaks and we can get you taken care of.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

New strings look great and is shooting awesome again. Thanks again you have a few new customers.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Alpine--can you call me please! Or PM me your # I'll call you.i need a new string& tune
Derek
801-643-8102


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the call Derek. We will have you back to good in no time.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Where you located at Mr Bowman? I could probably use a new string and tune. PM me if you like.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Just saw your message USMARINE. Sent you a PM.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

So, kinda of a dumb question and I feel like I should know this but how can you know when you need to replace your string? Mine is several years old and certainly shows signs of use but it's not frayed out or anything.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sliverflick it seems like people have there own barometer on replacing strings. I like to replace mine every year to make sure I go into a season without worry about what I have done to it the season before. If you have serving separation that has been grinding on the string you will want to change it. If your bow is getting out of spec i.e. loosing poundage and getting out of tune due to excessive string stretch you should change them and some just want to give there bow an new look occasionally. I would certainly recommend an restring for bows that are 3-4 years old and they are shot a bunch. 
More often than not old strings are stretched out and not giving you bow maximum performance. I have seen even the "best" single cam strings be an inch longer than spec due to years of stretch. 
Strings are certainly a maintenance wear item so just gauge your usage and and inspect the servings and decide where it sits. I my opinion I would certainly replace a 4+ year old string that has normal use just because you cant see under the serving where the strings are not getting waxed and constantly getting bent over harsh cam lobes crushing the fibers. Having a bow come apart on you is no fun.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey alpinebowman!how much would a quick tune up run me and where are you located? PM me if you would like. Thanks!


----------



## skeptic (Apr 17, 2008)

Alpine, would love to drop off my bow to you.......contact # and where are you located, Im sure everyone knows but me.:sad:


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay guys I am located in West Jordan around 6200 S. and 5200 W. Feel free to text or call me at 801-573-7518. My service sucks at my office so if I don't answer leave a message or text and I will get back with you.
A good way to get my info is to head to my facebook page, Dark Archer Customs.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Alpinebowman, thanks for quick and straightforward response about when to change the bowstring. You advice sounds reasonable. I don't live near you or I'd make an appointment with you to do the work. What can someone expect to pay for a new string and a tune-up at an archery shop. Not looking for exact figures, just a rough idea...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'm also considering replacing my strings this year. my bow still seems to be dead on out to 60 yards and then my shots fall off rapidly after that. by 90 yards i'm having to add 10-12 yards to my single pin to keep up. i'm not sure if i just need to put a couple twists in but would like to get it figured out before the 3d shoots go by. it took about a year and around 1,000 shots before i finally quit having to turn my peep before each shot. i'm guessing it finally stretched to the point that it was correct for me.

what would it take to get this issue resolved?

2013 mission ballistic
30 draw
64lb, 286 fps (measured last season)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

APD,
To many options to look into than I want to type but I would start at poundage and tune as both of those can have a big effect on arrow flight. Not knowing the entire history of the bow makes it tough to say more than that. I would imagine your string has stretched quite a bit just by the twisting you have said you had to deal with. 
The best would be to call me this evening or swing by and I could do a little recon on it. 10-12 at 90 is a pretty severe drop in performance.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Sliverflick,
I don't have a great idea of the going rate on most bows other than it is a bunch most of the time. to get a set of the "higher" end strings and install I believe you will be $120-160 depending on the bow and quality.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Alpinebowman, thanks for your input. $120-160....ouch.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all of the contacts guys. I am getting several members taken care of this week with new strings and tunes. I will have to post some pics when I get a minute. I really love this time of the year with everyone getting jacked for the archery hunt.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just wanted to say Thanks again Ken!!! Your knowledge & expertise is outstanding!!!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

No problems bama, 
It was great meeting you and your buddy. One day I will have enough knowledge to kill a buck like you have :mrgreen:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ha!! Right place, right time my friend


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I have Broadside_shot coming in Saturday to get his new set. I can't believe we are a mere 5 weeks out from the opening bell.-*|*-


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well, since my bow is brand new I feel the need to beat the strings a bit.. but after this season I am coming in to have you deck her out!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I certainly understand that Randomelk. No need to not get use out of new strings. My trophy wall never seemed to care how my bow looked. Then again when I miss I look good doing it with a bling set of strings. -_O-


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I Was buried in 8 orders starting Saturday. Only 1 more left to install and tune the new threads on. I can't see it slowing down too much so if you are still needing some work done be sure to get on the list before it fills up again.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

TTT for anybody still behind the curve getting their bow ready for the hunt. Things have certainly been busy in the shop.


----------

